# How do you relax after a long nights work?



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

How do you relax after a long night busting you butt at work? I usualy come home get a nice cold soda, than take a few deep breaths then pop a squat in the shower and just relax. :lol:


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, on the beach I would say, a nice bit of something saved from dinner, a glass or two of wine, shower, book and zzzzzz.
But on board ship with zero tolerence--it's what I can find to make a lite dinner, cup of coffee (caffiene doesn't affect me), shower, book and zzzzzz


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Dinner, might catch Friends and/or Stargate Atlantis (now that season4 has finally started), shower, release my stress on some computer game, then I hit the sack.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Watch the 6 seasons of bootlegged Scrubs that we picked up off the streets in Shanghai.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

right now it's leftover ribeye now about medium well, leftover baked potato with some bluecheese and yogurt on top cus the 5# of sour cream is at the kitchen with the cheddar......
clothes are in the wash.....i'm biding my time until they are done, go in the dryer and I go to bed....alarm set for 4:30am, breakfast for 120 tomorrow.

Oh and cheftalk....what better place to de escalate?

just another wonderful night in STL.


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

A quick trip to Sev grab a pizza sub and a litre of chocolate milk go home eat drink and play with my Wii.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Back in my single days I would go home take a shower and grab my guitar and go off and jam the night away. But that was "once upon a time"....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

A year and a half ago I would always look forward to coming home to see what was going on at Chef Talk. Then I had a health issue which just made me a idiot to be around. Corse I didn't know it was a health thing till last month. I had some surgery and my excrusiating pain which left me with little to no patience and just a bear to be around all has been cured. So now I'm back looking forward to Chef Talk relaxation in my off time. I know, no life, but it great through my 8 month theropy. Now I'm just a jerk again, but a nice jerk though.
pan


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Good to have a jerk around these parts again


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Shower then a couple of glasses of wine with a lite dinner, Facebook, CT and Yahoo catching up on friend's news and probably planning next day's catering gigs. What would we do without laptops?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Amen, say I!

I'm no longer formally employed but I'm crazy-busy with tutoring and a lot of volunteer work, plus cooking and helping my DH with his elderly parents. So there are days I feel I've put in a full day.

Lately I've been baking in the evenings when I have the energy. Laundry and CT, for sure- also another board I participate in regularly- and maybe some TV: Lost (but not until what? February???), Boston Legal, Grey's Anatomy, maybe some PBS (Antiques Roadshow), and "How It's Made" on Discovery Science channel.

When I'm in the mood I mix it up with knitting and reading.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

A couple of spoonfuls of *Haagen Dazs Vanilla Swiss Almond Ice Cream*, a *bubble bath*, perhaps a cup of *hot tea*, and *talking to my boyfriend* (unless of course he's part of the stresses). I'm an insomniac so sleep isn't an option of mine, much to my dismay. Relaxation is key.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Talk to one another? Read a book? Visit friends in person? Take a walk? Enjoy a sunset?

shel


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Depending on the night (or what part of the country I was in at the time....)

A stop by a friends restaurant for a bite to eat, a couple beverages and a good conversation or head out with a group for wings and beers. Maybe a huge shot of Rumplemintz with a beer back, a long drive along the coast (actually work was sometimes a long drive no matter what. The longest was Hilton Head Island to Beaufort SC) Swing by the Mellow Mushroom for a slice and then to the house, Darts or pool some nights.... Actually lotsa different things. Funny, you'd figure after a 14-16hr shift we'd be ready to hit the hay but rarely was I ever ready just to head off that way. Even on the Close/Open shifts. "Workin' hard.... playn' hard.... helps me get through each day and night...."


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I wish!!!!!!!!!!:crazy::crazy:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Check the mail hope I got a netflix delivery and watch a movie. Otherwise I like to get a fire going in the fire pitt and sit outside with the dogs and relax.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Many years ago, in, I believe, the first volume of the Foxfire books (The Foxfire Book Series), an interviewer asked an old woman how she got along without television, or if she wished she had a TV. Paraphrasing the response, the woman said "Don't need no TV - got me a fireplace."

shel


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

The Mellow Mushroom has more than two locations? I go to the one in Austin as often as I can... makes a fun date with Ryan and a great get together with friends. I thought it was only a Texan Chain. Pretty cool.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Atlanta was the only place I ever knew them from. 
Locator!

Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!








Seems they've been busy since I left Atlanta!!!!!!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

spliff? 

tomorrow is a non farmer's market, non catering Saturday!!!! So I'm gathering my newly turned 6 years old, first grader niece up and we're going shoppin' for girlie shtuff, lunch at Crown Candy Kitchen (has not been altered since the 1950's, best BLT, malts, sundaes around.....BAD neighborhood, always packed) then possibly a manacure, no polish on mine thank you very much and please don't mess the the dinged nail that I chopped up last week with the new global. That is relaxation at it's best.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

don't know if I just suffer from Adult ADHD, but I...come home cook dinner, clean kitchen, tease my son with witty barbs ( he just groans...) then check emails, check on orders, udate my 3 websites, do forums, watch TV.., play a few games on the computer..then.. play ( read tease the cats) take my shower, try to sleep while reading a book, plan new recipes...

did I say...watch tv as I read and do online stuff..lol


----------



## ramon (Oct 17, 2007)

When I get home from a hard days work, I typically head directly to the shower and relax. Then I throw on my robe, grab some homemade red wine and take a seat in my recliner and pop on the TV. Occasionally I'll play some video games or go on the computer.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Get bear hug from fiance, pour a glass of vino, make a plate of fingerfoods, order in... he makes popcorn, we curl up on the couch and watch TEVO'd shows (House, Grey's Anatomy etc). Its especially nice when it is cold out and we make a fire. Sigh.... Modern romance LOL


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

aww that's the best age. I know how the manicure thing goes but beware they look at you weird when you just ask them to cut the nails a bit, shape them, and not to soak them in warm soapy water due to an accident while talking to your boyfriend while chopping vegetables. She gave me the weirdest look in the world. I hope you have fun though.


----------



## layla17 (Nov 12, 2007)

After a hard night's work, I come home, pour myself a glass of Merlot, and read a book under a nice fleece throw.


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

You people must have easy jobs, or work for Lifetime television. If you have a job anything like mine, you cruise home, suck down three or four Makers Mark and cokes and pass out so that you can actually sleep, because tomorrow is another fourteen hour day. Oh and you haven't had a day off in three weeks. New menus start in your six outlets in a week, banquet facility renovation is starting in two days, four weddings this weekend, three people quit today, one guy went to the hospital when he tried to wear the lobster bisque, gotta write the schedules, attend the P&L meeting and get reamed for buying ten thousand dollars worth of chafing dishes, sous chefs are up for their reviews, produce guy is selling you crap, box #12 just went down, the coffee makers in the coffee shop are leaking, steamer is down again, etc. Show me an executive chef that has time for walks on the beach or curling up with a good book and some cocoa and I'll show you someone who isn't really a chef. Maybe an executive cook, or a legend in their own mind.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, you need help!!

I know I don't have too much time to relax eighter, when I manage to "steal" a day off ( since I"m a one woman show) I try to cram a lot of things in that one day.


----------



## sam_2007 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice Jack Daniels on the rocks, MTV Dance, some spliff and maybe go clubbing!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow montelago.....3 weeks no days off, 14 hour days.....how's the quality of life? 
Glad you can participate in Cheftalk, you bring a different perspective with the multi unit, non-cooking (assumption on my part), exec position. 

There are numerous owner/operator/chefs that participate on this site. 
Does size matter? Well, some would say it's all in how it's done.
We all have goals and aspirations, some of us that have multiple days a month off even have Chef on our coats, on our logos....are referred to in print and by staff as Chef.....and even have our kids call us Mom/Dad cus we see um.....Chef......all different priorities, all personal.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

After smoking several joints and downing about 1/2 bottle of single malt, I get naked and dance around the house with my cat ... WHOOPS! wrong forum. Never mind ....

Rosane Rosanadana


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't stop laughing. Sorry, got a visual.

You and I have to hook up LOL. Unfortunately, all I can bring is food ;-)


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

You can bring food but you have to serve it naked 

I see that you're from Elk Grove. That town has a somewhat special signifigance for me. It was the first California town I stopped in on the way to San Francisco from NYC. The very first native Californian I met grew up in Elk Grove. Her family had a small farm there. Elk Grove was where I first saw a cow close up, and touched one. My first girl friend in San Francisco was from Elk Grove.

I've not been through there in years, but I remember how enjoyable all my earlier visits were. Does it still have that small town character?

shel


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Can't serve naked -- too cold ;-)

Can't use small town and Elk Grove in the same sentence any more. Suburbia sprawling.... I moved here frome Walnut Grove -- still a small town.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Only nakedness is in the shower, and no cats involved. Then into sloppies if my mans at sea or jammies and dressing gown if he's home. Then it's a black russian ( my measures) check emails, write tomorrows menus then see how spyro's doing on my DS. Take my recently prescribed Champix (stop smoking pill) feel like barfing, have a glass of milk, then go to bed


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ok, figured out what sloppies are, know what jammies are 
think a robe is a dressing gown, 
But have no clue what a spyro and DS are...????

so pills over patch huh.....is it working?

Dancing naked with the cat.....sounds joyful.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I usually come home, make a cup of coffee, take a shower..say a few words to my husband (don't really like to chat after a long day), check emails...go to bed.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, there's heat here <LOL>

Too bad about growth ... hope it's not too bad.


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow shroom girl. A little disjointed on the thoughts there. I like the printed dramatic pauses though. I'm not sure if you were under the impression that I was saying that you guys are not chefs. I understand the full gamut of "chefs" that operate in our business. Some just have more responsibilities than others. And by the way, I am not a desk jockey.  I am in every one of my kitchens every day. I help create specials, jump on line in a push, help put out banquets, butcher meat and fish when needed, etc. As far as my kids go, I don't see how that is relevant to this discussion, but all 6 of them call me dad, and I try to spend as much time as possible with all of them. The fact that I work so hard is the reality of this business when you get to a certain level. I envy those of you who have a 9 to 5 type job and can spend more time with your family on your days off. I have always aspired to achieving greatness and position. If that means that I have to outwork everyone around me, so be it. It pays off when my restaurants get featured in Las Vegas Magazine, or when the show It's My Party on Lifetime airs in January and features my banquet department catering a $250,000 party for Lake Las Vegas billionaires. I guess it just depends on where your priorities are.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I know the city -- brrrrr! Wrap me in a fur and give me a glass of champagne -- I'll cook naked.

The growth has been exponential. The delta is changing overnight. The city can't keep up with the growth. Looking for places to move to.

You know what's best after a long day / night? FOOT RUB! There's nothin' like a footgasm :smoking:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Ahhh ... but I'm not in The City. 

Foot rubs! Yes indeedy ...

I'd like to get outta the city, but I blew an opportunity some years ago and have been kisking myself ever since. Oh, well, there are a lot worse places to live than the Bay Area ...


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

My youngest bought me a Nintendo DS lite for my birthday in August. Spyro is a purple dragon and I have to help him free all the other dragons etc etc See!


I'm well past the date i gave for quitting. Only 1 week to go before i beg the doc for more. I'd better stop by then or she'll stop giving them to me... maybe
Apparently they cost £160/$320 for a 2 week supply n I'm getting them for the price of a prescription £6.85.
Patches made me itch the pills make me nauseous but just til i get a really good burp. They mess with receptors in your brain to make you less likely to want to smoke and i am down to 12 a day from 40.
Do you smoke?
Just about every chef i've known chainsmokes on a break, a couple even used to while cooking. they belonged to the string vest, 1Towel gets used for everything all day brigade.(Armpits included) Now the uk is so anal about smoking you cant do it anywhere. Don't get me started. I know i tend to rabbit on.
So cat dancing in the all together, Naaah! Getting nude aint a pretty sight for a start, and i'm a dog girl ( dont dance with Bruno either.


----------

